# Very Difficult Battle: Justice vs. Current Naruto



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 25, 2012)

Since he's got some nice new feats, let's see how he does against one of the weaker villains in Guilty Gear.



vs.



Scenario 1: Speed equal, both in-character.  No other restrictions.

Scenario 2: Bloodlusted; anything goes.  Justice's Instant Kill (or the speed of it, at least) is legit.

Battlefield is this:



With this song playing:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71GwzfMeGS4[/YOUTUBE]

How does he do?


----------



## REaDy (Jan 25, 2012)

Justice would stare down at him, scream an almighty SHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, and 'justice' will be done.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 25, 2012)

I think Naruto has a chance, but Justice's crotch-spike is a difficult obstacle to overcome


----------



## Saint Saga (Jan 25, 2012)

It depands , can justice stop herself from laughing long enough to kill him ?


----------



## Judas (Jan 25, 2012)

>Naruto fires a MB
>Justice laughs

>Perplexed, he fires another
>Justice deflects it with her crotch spike
>Still laughing

>He wants to be her friend
>Justice stops laughing


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 25, 2012)

Serious answers only, people.

Serious thread.

Shades Off.


----------



## Judas (Jan 25, 2012)

Serious answer.



>Justice is laughing again.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 25, 2012)

what, you didn't think I was serious 

I find myself insulted by that insinuation, good sir


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jan 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_KdQNXMU-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bit Sean (Jan 25, 2012)

Crotch spike solos Narutoverse.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jan 25, 2012)

What's Justice's speed again?

And Naruto eats a Gamma Ray in the face.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 25, 2012)

At least hypersonic, since she reacted to Ky's lightning and all.


----------



## Bit Sean (Jan 25, 2012)

If you don't take the IK as canon, at least hypersonic.

If you _do_ take it as canon, fucking lol.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 25, 2012)

In all seriousness, Naruto's outfit vaguely reminds me of this:



No offense meant to Goonites (me being one).

P.S. I love crazy fighting game stages.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jan 25, 2012)

Bit Sean said:


> If you don't take the IK as canon, at least hypersonic.
> 
> If you _do_ take it as canon, fucking lol.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jw51vUDIbJs[/YOUTUBE]



Has anyone manage to calc it yet?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 25, 2012)

I got Nevermind to look at it.

He got something like Mach 300 as an absolute low-end.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jan 25, 2012)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I got Nevermind to look at it.
> 
> He got something like Mach 300 as an absolute low-end.



What was the high-end?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 25, 2012)

Not sure I bothered asking him for it, since it's pretty fucking vague.

We have no idea how far into space she goes, after all.


----------



## Judas (Jan 25, 2012)

>cracks knuckles

Okay here I go.

-Naruto uses Tajuu Kage Bushin to summon a fuckton of clones, by now I'm guessing around thousands of clones _AT LEAST_. 

-Justice will then blindly rush into the area to where she thinks the real Naruto is located.

-She suddenly stops in her as the Narido clones boost their movements with Cubey chakra to move at 89.8472458% the speed of light.

-Naruto decides to take advantage of the opening by sending a bazillion rasengans at full force.

-Justice is barely able to react as she cockblocks the leading rassengain.and backs away to gather her thoughts for appropriate counter offensive measures.

-Justice calms her mind as she attempts to pick out the the weakest spot in the Tajew Kagay Bushit assault chain.

-She then notices the millisecond of an opening provided by the in-coordination commited by a few of the Kagay Bushins.

-She fires her X Laser at the spot of weakness and the Naridos go flying off in disarray.

-Justice notices that in the frenzy a few of the clones are focus their efforts on helping on of the Narido's regain their balance

-She pulls out the Michael Blade and charges full force at the hapless Narido

-She swings her blade at Narido, cutting him in half.

-The Bushins dissapear as a sign that the main guy was killed and Justice descends with pride

-The lacerated body of Narido finally reaches the ground

-

-OMFG, she was TRICKED!

-The real Narido was in space with a THOUSAND MOAR CLONES.

-Nardo smirks as he and his Kagay Bushins charge their Ultimate Menacing Kamehameha Requiem which transcends timea and space guaranteeing a direct hit.

-He says to her:



			
				Naruto said:
			
		

> I never give up... I never go back on my word... thats my way of the ninja!
> My dream is to become the greatest Hokage, that way the whole village will stop disrespecting me and treating me like I'm somebody, somebody important.The pain of being lonely... is out of this world, isn't it?It's not the face that makes someone a monster. It's the choices they make with their life!



-He fires

-Justice screams in agony as her body is torn apart and scattered across the multiverse



			
				Jewstice said:
			
		

> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!



-Narido walks off on the path of righteousness, looking off into the distant cosmos as he says.



			
				Narudo said:
			
		

> I'm going to prove that in this world.. Heroes do exist!




In case you're wondering, this happened in the manga. Don't ask what chapter it was in if haven't read it. Do your own damn work.


----------



## Bit Sean (Jan 25, 2012)

Need to fucking spread.


----------



## Gomu (Jan 25, 2012)

Judas said:


> >cracks knuckles
> 
> Okay here I go.
> 
> ...



I c wut u did thar...:


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Why can't I rep you dandy?


----------



## Fish127 (Jan 25, 2012)

OBD Hive Mind said:
			
		

> HST SUCKS, DBZ SUCKS, POPULAR ANIME AND MANGA IN GENERAL SUCKS



Ok we get it


----------



## Judas (Jan 25, 2012)

Who the fuck are you?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 25, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Why can't I rep you dandy?



Sealed. 



Fish127 said:


> Ok we get it



Shut the fuck up and get out.


----------



## Judas (Jan 25, 2012)

He's a Jewstice supporter.


----------



## Fish127 (Jan 25, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA SO MUCH BUTTHURT NEGS


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 25, 2012)

Or you're just awful.


----------



## Judas (Jan 25, 2012)

Fish127 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA SO MUCH BUTTHURT NEGS



Could have something to do with you being an asinine tit.


----------



## Fish127 (Jan 25, 2012)

Judas said:


> Could have something to do with you being an asinine tit.



Am I? Am I really?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 25, 2012)

Seriously, man.

Fuck off out of this thread.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Fish127 said:


> Ok we get it


You which what?
24'd. Does the reputation system hate me or something? 


Dandy Elegance said:


> Sealed.


What for?


Fish127 said:


> Am I? Am I really?


That is not a thing to be proud of.


----------



## Gomu (Jan 25, 2012)

He's just a troll and like every other troll he needs attention.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 25, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> What for?



No idea what I did this time.

I've actually been trying to behave.


----------



## Judas (Jan 25, 2012)

Fish127 said:


> Uploading Damn





> Beep





> Boop





> Boop





> Beep




I can't register what's beneath my heel.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)

Did he say that the OBD hates DBZ?

:uvas


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 25, 2012)

Fish127 said:


> Am I? Am I really?



Please die you waste of space.


----------



## Fish127 (Jan 25, 2012)

Right Im clearly just a big douchbag, it has nothing to do with this being a pointless thread that is nothing more than over glorified masterbaition material for Naruto haters. Which btw belongs in the joke section.

Dosnt matter enjoy your antiwank (is that a word? idk) I have better things to do than waste my time here.


----------



## Judas (Jan 25, 2012)

Then get the fuck out.


----------



## Gomu (Jan 25, 2012)

Fish127 said:


> Right Im clearly just a big douchbag, it has nothing to do with this being a pointless thread that is nothing more than over glorified masterbaition material for Naruto haters. Which btw belongs in the joke section.
> 
> Dosnt matter enjoy your antiwank (is that a word? idk) I have better things to do than waste my time here.



Swimming in a fish bowl sounds like one of em... just saying.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 25, 2012)

Fish127 said:


> Right Im clearly just a big douchbag, it has nothing to do with this being a pointless thread that is nothing more than over glorified masterbaition material for Naruto haters. Which btw belongs in the joke section.
> 
> Dosnt matter enjoy your antiwank (is that a word? idk) I have better things to do than waste my time here.



So, you're leaving?

Excellent.


----------



## sonic546 (Jan 25, 2012)

Fish127 said:


> Right Im clearly just a big douchbag, it has nothing to do with this being a pointless thread that is nothing more than over glorified masterbaition material for Naruto haters. Which btw belongs in the joke section.
> 
> Dosnt matter enjoy your antiwank (is that a word? idk) I have better things to do than waste my time here.



Like playing in traffic?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 25, 2012)

Right.  Seriously, people.

I know only one person in this thread has been whining about it, but Naruto just got a fucking big power-up and I want to see how he handles one of the weaker villains in the Guilty Gear series.

If this was to be a rape thread, I would have put him against Sol or Slayer.

So, mods, kindly remember who was trolling this thread before you hand out punishments.


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2012)

Fish127 said:


> Right Im clearly just a big douchbag, it has nothing to do with this being a pointless thread that is nothing more than over glorified masterbaition material for Naruto haters. Which btw belongs in the joke section.
> 
> Dosnt matter enjoy your antiwank (is that a word? idk) I have better things to do than waste my time here.



I hate wankers as much as the next guy, but I hate people who go into other people's thread troll and bitch even more(in this case you).


----------



## Bit Sean (Jan 25, 2012)

You've already wasted your time here.

Not to mention everyone else's.


----------



## Judas (Jan 25, 2012)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Right.  Seriously, people.
> 
> I know only one person in this thread has been whining about it, but Naruto just got a fucking big power-up and I want to see how he handles one of the weaker villains in the Guilty Gear series.
> 
> ...



And I gave out a serious answer.


----------



## Blade (Jan 25, 2012)

Justice gets her candy ass stomped. Stop whining.


----------



## Casshern (Jan 25, 2012)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Right.  Seriously, people.
> 
> I know only one person in this thread has been whining about it, but Naruto just got a fucking big power-up and I want to see how he handles one of the weaker villains in the Guilty Gear series.
> 
> ...



That is a lot of bs right there, you pit Naruto against a country buster/hypersonic++ character plus say the game mechanic feat of the laser that puts him at triple mach speed is legit and expect people to take you seriously?

This thread is good but for the joke section since Naruto has no chance whatsoever and this is a serious post.


----------



## Judas (Jan 25, 2012)

I told them Blade.


I hit them with every ounce of canon from the manga.


----------



## Blade (Jan 25, 2012)

They don't want to hear canon facts.

She loses.


----------



## Judas (Jan 25, 2012)

Narido stomping on Jewstice is G Level Cannon. Don't believe me?


Look it up by your damn selves!


----------



## Judas (Jan 25, 2012)

Also bring this fucking thread back to 5 stars.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2012)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Right.  Seriously, people.
> 
> I know only one person in this thread has been whining about it, but Naruto just got a fucking big power-up and I want to see how he handles one of the weaker villains in the Guilty Gear series.
> 
> ...


I'll try 


wiki profile says (if it's true)





> Durability: At least city level


if you accept dem bijuudamas a mountain/city-buster each and Naruto's = ~5 or so (need 572 to confirm) then if she stands still and takes it she dies, unless there's some survival hax at play 


otherwise it's speed advantage flight and country-busting




I tried


----------



## Gomu (Jan 25, 2012)

Casshern said:


> That is a lot of bs right there, you pit Naruto against a country buster/hypersoni++ character plus say the game mechanic feat of the laser that puts him at triple mach speed is legit and expect people to take you seriously?
> 
> This thread is good but for the joke section since Naruto has no chance whatsoever and this is a serious post.



Justice is a fucking woman dude. I see it as fair. Naruto has "multi-mountain durability" right? Or so I've been told... Of course Narutards say a lot of shit i don't listen to... Like Sasugay being Mach 60...


----------



## Casshern (Jan 25, 2012)

^I know Justice is a woman and that has nothing to do with this thread...please think before posting.

Edit: I see, I said him. My bad.

Justice sinked japan, that is enough to tell you this thread is pointless.


----------



## Blade (Jan 25, 2012)

Get the fuck out. She loses.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jan 25, 2012)

People always think Justice is a 'he' when they first see her.

I blame the crotch-spike.


----------



## Gone (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Judas (Jan 25, 2012)

Casshern said:


> hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2012)

> Naruto has "multi-mountain durability" right?


since when does multi-mountain (lies btw, we'd be lucky to weasel a mountain+ durability out of Kishi) stand up to country-busting ?


----------



## locotoooo (Jan 25, 2012)

In Scenario 1 Naruto actually has a chance with mass clone summoning combined with transformation, his new mode and Shunshin to  run away and try to hide or something.

Scenario 2 is just mean.


----------



## Blade (Jan 25, 2012)

You see? Locoshit koon knows that Naruto wins.


----------



## Casshern (Jan 25, 2012)

Where did the serious answers go? you need to keep up if you want people to take your trolling serious.


----------



## Judas (Jan 25, 2012)

Casshern said:


> Where did the serious answers go? you need to keep up if you want people to take your trolling serious.





I don't answer to bums.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 25, 2012)

Casshern said:


> That is a lot of bs right there, you pit Naruto against a country buster/hypersonic++ character



I equalised speed, genius.



> plus say the game mechanic feat of the laser that puts him at triple mach speed is legit



For one scenario, Einstein.



> and expect people to take you seriously?



I expect people to fuck off if they have nothing to do but whine.



> This thread is good but for the joke section since Naruto has no chance whatsoever and this is a serious post.



Except naw.


----------



## Casshern (Jan 25, 2012)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I equalised speed, genius.



Still a country buster, genius.



> For one scenario, Einstein.



Naruto still hasn't have a chance.



> I expect people to fuck off if they have nothing to do but whine.



I expect people to make intelligent threads, but we can't have nice things.



> Except naw.



This thread is Joke section material and of the best kind.


----------



## Blade (Jan 25, 2012)

Shut up cunt.


----------



## locotoooo (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey, its not my fault your precious Naruto cant keep up. Blade-san


----------



## Casshern (Jan 25, 2012)

Blade said:


> Shut up cunt.



No need to get frustrated just because other people don't act like spoiled brats, like you.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jan 25, 2012)

If we want this thread to be taken seriously Naruto should be pitted against Dizzy.


----------



## Blade (Jan 25, 2012)

Naruto is too strong trash koon.


----------



## Judas (Jan 25, 2012)

Blade said:


> Shut up cunt.



Keep in mind that no one has been able to disect my argument.


----------



## Blade (Jan 25, 2012)

Rugal listen, people don't even know what they are talking about. They are so cunts. And jelly.


Jelly Cunts.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 25, 2012)

Casshern said:


> Still a country buster, genius.



Whose durability isn't as high, and said countrybusting attack has a fucking charge time.

Seriously.  Know what you're talking about before you start with this shit.



> Naruto still hasn't have a chance.



Okay.  We know that now.



> I expect people to make intelligent threads, but we can't have nice things.



Quit your fucking whining.  If you don't like it, fuck off.



> This thread is Joke section material and of the best kind.



Your existence is a joke, if this is any indication.


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2012)

How long until this thread is closed I wonder. 

@ fights in thread


----------



## SpaceMook (Jan 25, 2012)

Bender said:


> How long until this thread is closed I wonder.
> 
> @ fights in thread



When willy gets online.


----------



## Judas (Jan 25, 2012)

Blade said:


> Rugal listen, people don't even know what they are talking about. They are so cunts. And jelly.
> 
> 
> Jelly Cunts.



It-

It's fru-

Frustrating when people try to disprove canon. Especially G Level Cannon.


----------



## Casshern (Jan 25, 2012)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Whose durability isn't as high, and said countrybusting attack has a fucking charge time.
> 
> Seriously.  Know what you're talking about before you start with this shit.



Charge tim you say? how much is this charge time then? 



> Okay.  We know that now.



Yeah right, the so called expert of GG didn't knew it already, you are not helping your case.



> Quit your fucking whining.  If you don't like it, fuck off.



Nobody is whining, just telling things as they are, and this thread is pointless and deserves to be in the joke section.



> Your existence is a joke, if this is any indication.



I like how you act all tough and say the most random things.


----------



## sonic546 (Jan 25, 2012)

Shut the fuck up already.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2012)

willy is gonna fuck us all up when he gets here


----------



## Gomu (Jan 25, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> willy is gonna fuck us all up when he gets here



Or applaud us on our victory?


----------



## Casshern (Jan 25, 2012)

sonic546 said:


> Shut the fuck up already.



I thought the one who was frustrated was me, well doesn't seem that way now.


----------



## Casshern (Jan 25, 2012)

Well I'm done here. Have a nice day.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 25, 2012)

Casshern said:


> Charge tim you say? how much is this charge time then?



Couple of seconds in-game.  No idea exactly how long it is, but she can't just do it instantly.



> Yeah right, the so called expert of GG didn't knew it already, you are not helping your case.



You mean the expert of GG who only skims through Naruto because it's that fucking boring, and who was under the impression that the hyperbole shit about him was actually pretty plausible now?

Yeah, I totally ain't helping myself here.  Fucking Jesus.



> Nobody is whining, just telling things as they are, and this thread is pointless and deserves to be in the joke section.



Again, no.



> I like how you act all tough and say the most random things.



What the fuck? Yeah, I act tough despite trying to tone myself down on the internet.

Protip: don't say shit about people you don't have the faintest fucking clue about.  Makes you look rather silly.


----------



## Fish127 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dandy Elegance said:


> wh
> What the fuck? Yeah, I act tough despite trying to tone myself down on the internet.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA at you trying to imply you "act tough" outside the internet.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 25, 2012)

Fish127 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA at you trying to imply you "act tough" outside the internet.



And yet your still being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Hey didn't i just ask you to fucking die already?


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2012)

Fish127 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA at you trying to imply you "act tough" outside the internet.



lol Casshern dupe account.


----------



## Judas (Jan 25, 2012)

Are you two purposely taking turns with being cunts?


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2012)

Judas said:


> Are you two purposely taking turns with being cunts?



They're the same people dude.


----------



## Judas (Jan 25, 2012)

Could be two stupid cunts for all we know.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 25, 2012)

Fish127 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA at you trying to imply you "act tough" outside the internet.



I don't recall implying shit, actually.

Nor do I recall permitting you to speak with me.

So, desist.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dandy Elegance said:


> No idea what I did this time.
> 
> I've actually been trying to behave.


I've noticed. That's why I needed to ask.


Gomu said:


> Justice is a *fucking* woman dude.


Yes, she does that a lot, but that doesn't make any difference to the debate.


Fish127 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA at you trying to imply you "act tough" outside the internet.


So you act like an idiot outside the internet too, right?
At least you're not debating *for* naruto similar to that sharptooth thread.


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2012)

Dandy, just contact a mod and tell them what these two are doing to your thread.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jan 25, 2012)

Already done so, actually.

I'll still get banned, naturally, but fuck it.  It's the thought that counts.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Already done so, actually.
> 
> I'll still get banned, naturally, but fuck it.  It's the thought that counts.


This rep seal is really annoying me now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 25, 2012)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I'll still get banned, naturally, but fuck it.




^ top-Quality right there


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok let me see what happen here.

The thread itself is a stomp until we get further feats so I would lock it.


----------

